# hack or genius



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ok, just hack. :laughing: Really though, who thinks this crap up....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

mason fun too..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

more fun with ladders...:sad:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

outdoors...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

and the last WTF one...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The last three are genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

These pics were emailed to me. I just went to the site listed at the bottom of each one. It gets worse...


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Except for the shower one, I think they're people thinking _'outside the box'_.:whistling


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

That's a pretty funny site:laughing: So is the "that will buff out" one :clap:


----------



## datajam (Jul 4, 2009)

If that guy wrecks his bicycle, can I have the shopping cart for my motorcycle?

datajam
http://dir4construction.com


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

:w00t:








:w00t:


----------



## 92n58ths (Oct 4, 2009)

this is the best thing ive seen all day !!!!! Thanks for making me laugh boys!!!!!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

neolitic said:


> The last three are genius. :thumbsup:


agreed


The water heater is the best though. I was kinda scrolling slowly down the picture, and with each code violation, thought to myself well, it doesn't get worse than that, only to be proved wrong by something lower down in the picture.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I had to check that website out. 

This one was titled "Ceiling Support"












Creativity isn't always a good thing...


At least they got rid of the mud puddle in the lawn....


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

angus242 said:


> more fun with ladders...:sad:


Zip ties are the next biggest thing besides Duck tape.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That took some effort!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Angus told me that this was an actual website, and I checked it out with a bunch of laughing out loud.

What I can't figure out about the site is this. I got the impression that some people who posted on that site were actually proud of their "ingenuity".


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> The last three are genius. :thumbsup:


Absolutely!!!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That took some effort!


I saw a Jeep yesterday with 
that stuff on the sides.
Looked pretty sharp actually.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I would LOVE to have a Diamond Plate Jeep!!!

Talk about "Urban Assault Vehicle"!!!


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I think some of my casa-de-trailer pictures could make it onto that site.:laughing:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if his battery terminal clamps are big enough...









Can any of the electricians spot the code violation here?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TempestV said:


> I'm not sure if his battery terminal clamps are big enough...


I have ACTUALLY used keys for conductors before!!!

Works splendidly..........................As long as no one or nothing touches..............


Really!




POST SCRIPT:

Y'all notice....................That IS an "LG" Plug!! (Limited Goldstar)


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Angus told me that this was an actual website, and I checked it out with a bunch of laughing out loud.
> 
> What I can't figure out about the site is this. I got the impression that some people who posted on that site were actually proud of their "ingenuity".


And why shouldn't they be proud? They had a problem, couldn't afford a fix but managed to find a solution that worked for them. What is wrong with that? Not everyone can afford a professional.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Cdat said:


> And why shouldn't they be proud? They had a problem, couldn't afford a fix but managed to find a solution that worked for them. What is wrong with that? Not everyone can afford a professional.


I agree. Of course not all of them are brilliant, but many are.










This is some downright great engineering:









This kind of reminds me of my desktop computer where the power switch stopped working, so I switched the leads from the power and reset switches. Now the reset switch acts as the power switch.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

And now one from the hack column-
Fess up, who built this stairway?


----------



## JK Floors (Mar 15, 2009)

TempestV said:


> And now one from the hack column-
> Fess up, who built this stairway?


Why? What did I do wrong?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

JK Floors said:


> Why? What did I do wrong?


Not enough head room of course. Everything else looks good, you've even got a little landing at the bottom!


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

So here's something I found that deserves to be on this thread:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one I took last week


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

that makes me cringe just thinking about it.

I wish I had a picture if it- My dad and I went to look at a job to fix water damage from a major roof leak. We are looking around the house, (which is a dump and really should just be bulldozed) and I look over and there is a loop of romex coming out of the wall- the wire comes through the sheet rock, drops down 2 feet, and goes back through the sheet rock. They had even plugged the hole around the wire with mud and painted everything. I still can not figure out what would possess someone to do something like that.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's what it was going to.







Yes, a 220 water heater


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

TempestV said:


> that makes me cringe just thinking about it.


Yeh. When I saw it you would have thought I seen a snake the way I jumped back.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

dlcj said:


> Here's one I took last week
> View attachment 23862


At least the Receptacle is installed PROPERLY!!!!


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> At least the Receptacle is installed PROPERLY!!!!


:laughing: Didn't even notice that :laughing:


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

This one scared me more than the wire one  Can you tell whats wrong?


----------



## 10fingers (Jan 5, 2008)

angus242 said:


> mason fun too..


 

that lego pic is priceless!!


----------

